# Searching II w/ a Studio



## EKniager (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm hoping it will change as the year goes on, but it has been a disappointment that my MSU platinum lock-off bedroom is only showing "efficiencies" for December 2013.  Years past, we were able to get 1- (master) or 2- bedroom units via that trade.  It will be interesting to see if that is a result of the not-so-new-anymore points thing or just a temporary lack of inventory.  (Week #21- Harbour Point is getting the 1-bedroom master, though.)


----------



## kjd (Jan 2, 2013)

Trading a studio requires a little more creativity.  You have to expand your parameters to include other destinations, non-Marriott resorts and shoulder/off seasons.  It's also good to consider a studio a trade that can be in made future years any time it will bring a larger unit.

Marriott has a basic principle of trading "like for like".  That doesn't always mean that you can't get a bigger unit for a studio.  However, I've found mostly that trading a platinuim studio will get you another studio somewhere else in platinum season.  Creativity and patience will bring more opportunities for trading into a bigger unit.


----------



## EKniager (Jan 2, 2013)

We have traded our studio 4 times.  Each time we were able to get a 1- or 2-bedroom unit.  We have never before had only studios to choose from.  It appears that the II algorithm has changed.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 2, 2013)

EKniager said:


> We have traded our studio 4 times.  Each time we were able to get a 1- or 2-bedroom unit.  We have never before had only studios to choose from.  It appears that the II algorithm has changed.



I am too new to know what it was like before but these days the trading power of a studio is extremely low. My Ocean Pointe studio trades slightly worse than my non-Marriott $530 maint fee 2BR in all cases except the preference window. On the flip side my 1 bedroom trades the same that I can see as using the 2BR. And it doesn't matter if I use a platinum or silver week, I still can only see studios with a studio that far out. I wonder if it can be done on the phone.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've noticed and have posted about this for well over a year, now.  I hope things do change but for well over a year (and maybe it is close to two years, now) studios have not pulled well in II.  At least this is the case for Marriott to Marriott trades.  A studio unit can still pull larger size units at non Marriott locations, but not nearly as often as before.  I should add, that I am usually looking for summer weeks or holiday weeks like Easter of Presidents Day and for those weeks especially, a platinum Marriott studio just doesn't pull anything larger.  For what it is worth, I have noticed good exchanges within flex with just a Marriott studio.

For the past year or two, my platinum marriott studio will not even pull a summer Williamsburg or Branson or Orlando week in anything larger than a studio.  There might be excetions for the first week or two in June or last week in August but the pulling power of a studio just isn't what it used to be.  I think II has gotten tough on Marriott owners and will usually only allow for a one unit size upgrade.  

Maybe Marriott ski week owners have had better luck getting up trades with their studio units but for other inland lock-off resorts, I do not think the trading power is what it used to be.  I didn't even lock-off my Williamsburg week this year and good thing I didn't because I landed a July OceanWatch week with it.  This would have never happened with just the one bedroom or studio deposited -- at least in three years trying it never happened.



EKniager said:


> We have traded our studio 4 times.  Each time we were able to get a 1- or 2-bedroom unit.  We have never before had only studios to choose from.  It appears that the II algorithm has changed.


----------



## EKniager (Jan 2, 2013)

It is always good to trade the studio into the South Carolina since they only have 2-bedroom units.  Got Harbour Club in early October this year.  Actually, just checked and it pulls a 2-bedroom at OceanWatch in MB out to April 21.  So it still has decent value.  

Just hoping to slip into a December 1-bedroom at ASU like in the past.  I'll keep checking back.  If I have to, the 2-bedroom Week #21 Harbour Point can get it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 2, 2013)

EKniager said:


> It is always good to trade the studio into the South Carolina since they only have 2-bedroom units.  Got Harbour Club in early October this year.  Actually, just checked and it pulls a 2-bedroom at OceanWatch in MB out to April 21.  So it still has decent value.
> 
> Just hoping to slip into a December 1-bedroom at ASU like in the past.  I'll keep checking back.  If I have to, the 2-bedroom Week #21 Harbour Point can get it.



That only matters for a pending request but it looks like you are doing instant. For instant exchanges there are no size uptrade restrictions, only trading power. 

That April 2BR at MOW is in the Marriott preference window. If it makes it through the preference period I will be able to see it with my cheap non-marriott. It's not that the Studio is "good enough" to see from Oct thru Apr at MOW or HHI, it's the fact that demand there is extremely low during that period.

Studios can be good for flex, but what isn't good during flex? A $300 maint fee crap house is good during flex.


----------



## EKniager (Jan 2, 2013)

I think your statement is a bit too broad in its generalization.  Demand in weeks 13-21 and 34-38 in MB are far from "extremely low."  In fact, they are all on the high demand side of the mid-point.  Check out the TDI.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 2, 2013)

EKniager said:


> I think your statement is a bit too broad in its generalization.  Demand in weeks 13-21 and 34-38 in MB are far from "extremely low."  In fact, they are all on the high demand side of the mid-point.  Check out the TDI.



Fair enough but this much is fact, my $530 2BR non-marriott that I got for near nothing can see *more* availability during that period than a FL Platinum Marriott Studio. It could be that my non-Marriott is a good trader like I thought when I bought it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2013)

We've made a habit of trading up since our fisrt purchase of a 2 bedroom lockout unit back in 1998. Most of our units are lockouts and I have a good amount of experience trading up. Sometimes it's been studio units for 1 and sometimes 2 bedroom units. Sometimes it's been upgrading a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom unit.

What I've found over the last decade is that inventory through I.I. can't be counted on. What's an easy exchange for a few years might not be available this year. What wasn't available last year might suddenly pop up this year. 

Flexablity is the key. If you're searching for on particular area or even a more narrow search of one particular resort, eventually there will come a time when the exchange isn't available. I can't say why but I've seen it happen.

A good example from our searches would be Breckenridge in the summer. Summer time is usually lower season with June or September being easier months to find something. There are 3 resorts we prefer including Mountain Valley Lodge, Grand Timber Lodge and Grand Lodge on Peak 7. Some years there's availability at all 3 all summer long always trading up in size. Some years I don't have much to choose from and have to take what I can get when I can get it.

If I can't find something specific that I know we'd want (bargain hunting for a known planned vacation) the what works best for us is to set our search parameters on the I.I. web site for a long range timeframe, typically a full year, and select any resort. The search then pulls up all the areas that have some availability and I go searching through them as if I was searching through movie titles in the big discounted bin at Walmart. Usually I'll find a gem in there somewhere that meets our needs. 

My views on searching for an upgrade with a studio are likely different than many. We have enough timeshare weeks we don't rely on these studio upgrades. To me it's almost a throw away week. If I can't find something I like it doesn't change are base plans. It's like an extra vacation and sometimes it's just a long weekend stay rather than a full week. I've been known to use these weeks to give away to co-workers if they cover the cost of the exchange fee and guest certificate. So my expectations maybe aren't as high. We have pulled some very nice upgrades by being very flexable with our searches and expectations.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 2, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Fair enough but this much is fact, my $530 2BR non-marriott that I got for near nothing can see *more* availability during that period than a FL Platinum Marriott Studio. It could be that my non-Marriott is a good trader like I thought when I bought it.



That could be the case for that isolated search but I don't think that is always necessarily so. My studio SR pulled up Christmas MOC 2013 studio which non Marriott could not. WR studio got a 2br Ko Olina OV in March. 

I think studios still have some good value but it will vary depending on where, when and what you are searching for. Anything is possible but it has to do with your particular resort and week. I know my WR consistently pulls more than SR even though conventional wisdom may have suggested otherwise.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 2, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> That could be the case for that isolated search but I don't think that is always necessarily so. My studio SR pulled up Christmas MOC 2013 studio which non Marriott could not. WR studio got a 2br Ko Olina OV in March.
> 
> I think studios still have some good value but it will vary depending on where, when and what you are searching for. Anything is possible but it has to do with your particular resort and week. I know my WR consistently pulls more than SR even though conventional wisdom may have suggested otherwise.



Are you sure that's not due to the preference window? I have been testing quite a bit and so far I have yet to find a single case of my Marriott Studio pulling anything my non-Marriott can't except for the preference window. Obviously our non-Marriot's are liekly not equal. In my case it's close but the non-Marriott is noticeably better further out. 

The preference window is huge so don't get me wrong. I also think the Marriott Platinum season is overblown for II instant trading purposes. Not sure about requests as I have nothing to base it on.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 2, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> That could be the case for that isolated search but I don't think that is always necessarily so. My studio SR pulled up Christmas MOC 2013 studio which non Marriott could not. WR studio got a 2br Ko Olina OV in March.
> 
> I think studios still have some good value but it will vary depending on where, when and what you are searching for. Anything is possible but it has to do with your particular resort and week. I know my WR consistently pulls more than SR even though conventional wisdom may have suggested otherwise.



I do believe that a summer Branson is stronger than any platinum week in Palm Springs, Marriott affiliation or not.  I'm recently finding that Shadow Ridge studios pull garbage. Well, not garbage, but primarily studios (funny how many of us consider like-for-like to be inferior, if not unacceptable altogether).  My 1br non-Marriotts were pulling far stronger results than what I'm seeing with a Shadow Ridge studio.  Granted, I'm out of my non-Marriott deposits to continue the comparison right now, so I will have to wait until this summer to see if this disparity is still the case.


----------



## EKniager (Jan 3, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> (funny how many of us consider like-for-like to be inferior, if not unacceptable altogether)


  2X :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## tashamen (Jan 3, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Fair enough but this much is fact, my $530 2BR non-marriott that I got for near nothing can see *more* availability during that period than a FL Platinum Marriott Studio. It could be that my non-Marriott is a good trader like I thought when I bought it.



What is likely at work here is the quality filter.  Your non-Marriott probably has a lower quality rating in II and thus will always see many more lower-rated resorts than the Marriott.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think the quality filter may be filtering out a few but I think it is really the size issue as well.  My one bedroom WillowRidge sees 99% of the same inventory as the 2 bedroom Barony Gold and Manor Club platinum.  The studio almost never pulls anything bigger than a studio in prime time and can only bump up to a one bedroom during shoulder time and can get 2 bedrooms only during off season.  It could not pull a 2 bedroom in Williamsburg during the last week in March.  Granted that was Easter week but 2 bedrooms sat in both the original and sequel and made it out of priority and sat several weeks before being taken, so it wasn't exactly a hot week. I could not do an instant exchange and the ongoing search in the original section would not pull the 2 bedroom.

It can pull one bedroom and sometimes two bedroom during peak season in Williamsburg and Orlando but only at not Marriotts.  I generally think of the studio as a bonus week since the one bedroom pulls so well and if I can get something useful in flex or stumble onto something outside it is a bonus.


----------



## EKniager (Jan 3, 2013)

I think my problem is that there are plenty of December 2013 studios at ASU available.  Since the point system clicked in, they typically show like for like.

I was going to say that if the inventory heads to the extreme (either too many masters or zero studios) then my studio may catch a master, but then I remembered this is in my new II account where we don't pay per transaction.  When II had an incentive to just make trades they were probably more flexible.


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 3, 2013)

I own a lockoff at DS I and have noticed increasing problems trying to trade the studio portion. The studio only seems to pull other studios. I have looked in the off season, for example at Canyon Villas in the summer, and still am not seeing much. 
I have the best options when trading at resorts with only non lockoff 2 bedrooms. I have had some opportunities to trade up to one of these during the off season. Cypress harbor frequently has availability. 
No matter if I try the master or the studio, Hawaii is no longer available to me. I think this is the result of Marriott manipulating the system through the destinations program. We used to trade into Hawaii with this unit, and can't any more.
It may be that the advantages of a lockoff  are diminishing. We are considering dropping the lockoff and replacing it with two isolated one bed units.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 3, 2013)

tashamen said:


> What is likely at work here is the quality filter.  Your non-Marriott probably has a lower quality rating in II and thus will always see many more lower-rated resorts than the Marriott.



Yeah, somehow I don't think so. By lower-rated resorts do you mean Marriott??? I am only talking about viewing Marriott availability. My cheap non-Marriott 2BR sees more *Marriott* availability than a Marriott Platinum Studio. I am talking availability in viewing the same resort(s). II has programed the size very heavily into the trading power algorithm.

Once my 4BR lockoff at The Colonies finally gets transfered, if that ever actually happpens, I suspect I will see a much bigger disproportion between the price/maint fees and trading power between the Studio and those 2BR halfs since neither my Marriott Studio or my non-Marriott 2BR can see any availlability at the Colonies for the period I will own. My 1BR portion of my Marriott lockoff however can see them just fine.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 3, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Yeah, somehow I don't think so. By lower-rated resorts do you mean Marriott??? I am only talking about viewing Marriott availability.



That wasn't clear from your earlier post.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 3, 2013)

tashamen said:


> That wasn't clear from your earlier post.



Sorry about that


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 3, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Are you sure that's not due to the preference window? I have been testing quite a bit and so far I have yet to find a single case of my Marriott Studio pulling anything my non-Marriott can't except for the preference window. Obviously our non-Marriot's are liekly not equal. In my case it's close but the non-Marriott is noticeably better further out.
> 
> The preference window is huge so don't get me wrong. I also think the Marriott Platinum season is overblown for II instant trading purposes. Not sure about requests as I have nothing to base it on.



It's hard to say if it was preference that was the deciding factor, but that is the benefit of having Marriott is the first place. 

I would also suggest though that it could be due to you offering a 2br vs a studio as size does matter. The larger the unit, the more trading power it will have, Marriott or not, I would expect that a 2br should be able to pull more than a studio. Marriott's are fantastic but I wouldn't expect them to pull everything and anything.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 3, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I do believe that a summer Branson is stronger than any platinum week in Palm Springs, Marriott affiliation or not.  I'm recently finding that Shadow Ridge studios pull garbage. Well, not garbage, but primarily studios (funny how many of us consider like-for-like to be inferior, if not unacceptable altogether).  My 1br non-Marriotts were pulling far stronger results than what I'm seeing with a Shadow Ridge studio.  Granted, I'm out of my non-Marriott deposits to continue the comparison right now, so I will have to wait until this summer to see if this disparity is still the case.



Yeah, Shadow Ridge has been a bit of a disappointment, but I can't say I didn't get decency trades from it. I won't have to contend with that any longer as I just sold it and getting all my money back


----------



## EKniager (Jan 4, 2013)

Hmm, a 1-bedroom master on 11/16 is available for a studio this morning.  Okay, studio upgrades to Aruba still live!  

Oh baby, and a 1-bedroom at Kauai Beach Club Thanksgiving week!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 4, 2013)

EKniager said:


> Hmm, a 1-bedroom master on 11/16 is available for a studio this morning.  Okay, studio upgrades to Aruba still live!
> 
> Oh baby, and a 1-bedroom at Kauai Beach Club Thanksgiving week!



I couldn't get my 1 br Aruba using my studio when I exchanged for them. I had to use 2 x 1br to get 2 weeks in 1 br Aruba for July/Aug. Maybe I had to wait longer to get it ?


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 4, 2013)

Seen a 2br Aruba Surf Club week 18 this morning with my deposited Gold Aruba Ocean Club Studio OF Lock off.


----------



## EKniager (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy enough.  Booked a 2-bedroom at Ocean Pointe for next winter.  I love turning a studio into a 2-bedroom!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 10, 2013)

EKniager said:


> Happy enough.  Booked a 2-bedroom at Ocean Pointe for next winter.  I love turning a studio into a 2-bedroom!



I noticed that one sitting out there all by itself. Do you think there were multiple on that same date and that is why it was the only one showing with a Studio? There are plenty more but with a Studio that was the only one seen and not even 1BR's.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is another intesting thing. This afternoon there were a slew of Oceana Palms 2BR units for April & May that popped up and I could even see them with a cheap non-Marriott. They were not there before so there wasn't even a Marriott preference. I could see two of them with a Studio. Right now none of them are there. I wonder if it was one of those deals that showed and then got matched to requests. But why would the non-Marriott pull them? System error?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Here is another intesting thing. This afternoon there were a slew of Oceana Palms 2BR units for April & May that popped up and I could even see them with a cheap non-Marriott. They were not there before so there wasn't even a Marriott preference. I could see two of them with a Studio. Right now none of them are there. I wonder if it was one of those deals that showed and then got matched to requests. But why would the non-Marriott pull them? System error?



I still see them with a Marriott studio.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I still see them with a Marriott studio.



I am scatter-brained. It's the babies and lack of sleep. I was looking with Ocean Pointe instead of Grande Vista and my story was backwards. I could see them all with an MGV studio and only two of them with the non-Marriott. Now I see none with the non-Marriott which makes sense those would be taken by now.


----------



## EKniager (Jan 12, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I noticed that one sitting out there all by itself. Do you think there were multiple on that same date and that is why it was the only one showing with a Studio? There are plenty more but with a Studio that was the only one seen and not even 1BR's.



Saw lots of studios, lots of 1-bed Masters, and just that one 2-bedroom.  Maybe could of held out longer for a chance at Oceana Palms (now that they have two towers) but what the heck, we are happy to get the upgrade and have some certainty for next year.

Based on the upgrades possible at Surf Club, Kauai Beach Club, and Ocean Pointe in December, I'd conclude our studio is still a terrific trader!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 31, 2013)

I wanted to report a decent exchange I made with a studio yesterday.  I used a late June 2012 studio from Willow Ridge and was able to exchange into a 2 bedroom Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch near San Antonio for May 24, 2013.  I hate trading outside of M with a M deposit only because I like saving on the exchange fee.


----------



## Love2TS (Jan 31, 2013)

Just checked and saw that my studio pulled a lot of 2 bedrooms including Hawaii; both Marriott and non Marriott.


----------



## abg1688 (Jan 31, 2013)

Last week, I traded my Aruba surf club studio wk 26 for a 3-br unit at grande vista at wk 16.


----------



## Love2TS (Feb 22, 2013)

Just managed to get the exchange into Boston custom house with our studio over summer.


----------



## EKniager (Feb 22, 2013)

As you can see from my recent thread, ended up re-trading and ultimately trading my Aruba Studio for a 1 BR master during New Year's week on Singer Island, FL!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 23, 2013)

It seems that studio weeks can see a lot more 1 and 2BR units at about 3-4 months out. This is probably due to a lower trading power requirement on those 1 and 2BR deposits rather than the studio being a stronger trader.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Feb 23, 2013)

We have an ongoing request with a studio for a Nov 2, 2013 check-in at Marriott OceanWatch, a resort that only has 2BR units.  Interestingly enough, we can see inventory sitting in II for this resort and week (actually every week in Nov 2013) with one of our larger units, but not the studio.  Called Marriott Desk at II today to see if they would make the exchange... no luck.  Was told that the studio wouldn't show the units so couldn't make the exchange.  Hung up and tried another CSR... same thing, although she did try several things to get us the trade.  Thought that a studio would exchange for a larger unit provided the resort only had larger units.


----------



## EKniager (Feb 24, 2013)

We have traded our studio for 2-BR's in HHI, Singer Island, and Williamsburg.  Not sure why it is not grabbing that MB unit.  Is your studio a non-Marriott?


----------



## aka Julie (Feb 24, 2013)

TravlinDuo said:


> We have an ongoing request with a studio for a Nov 2, 2013 check-in at Marriott OceanWatch, a resort that only has 2BR units.  Interestingly enough, we can see inventory sitting in II for this resort and week (actually every week in Nov 2013) with one of our larger units, but not the studio.  Called Marriott Desk at II today to see if they would make the exchange... no luck.  Was told that the studio wouldn't show the units so couldn't make the exchange.  Hung up and tried another CSR... same thing, although she did try several things to get us the trade.  Thought that a studio would exchange for a larger unit provided the resort only had larger units.



I recently traded a Shadowridge Platinum studio for a Monarch 2 bedroom for Thanksgiving week.  I couldn't see it when searching online, but put in a request for all the oceanfront HHI locations and it matched with Monarch overnight.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Feb 24, 2013)

The studio we have in the II system as an ongoing request is a Marriott studio.  Neither we nor the CSR can figure out why the Marriott studio isn't pulling the 2BR at OceanWatch.  The only reason we can think of is that the bulk bank of OceanWatch units are in the Marriott preference period, but can only be seen at this time with perhaps 1BR or larger Marriott units.  The funny thing is... we can see 2BR Marriott's on HHI with this same studio for Nov/Dec timeframe.  Odd.

We're trying to book this rez following one we already have in Orlando (Halloween with the Mouse).


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 24, 2013)

I think MOW is a notch above the Hilton Head Island properties as to what is required to confirm an exchange. There is only one Marriott resort in Myrtle Beach and eight on Hilton Head Island. There is just far more available inventory in HHI than farther north in Myrtle. This I think makes getting trades in to MOW a little harder. If you had a 1BR to offer up, MOW in November would be an easy trade.

I had a similar experience with MOW trying to use a Grande Vista studio for an April trade. I had a request in with a studio week and it pulled nothing. I changed to a 1BR and it matched overnight.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Feb 24, 2013)

ahhh yes, we didn't think about the available inventory aspect.  Used both our 1BR units on other trades, so we'll need to sit tight and see if an exchange comes through for us.  If not, we'll go to a Plan B later this year.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 25, 2013)

Doesn't it come down to supply/demand? Folks with lock-offs probably use or rent out the one br side and dump the studio into II hoping to score an upgrade in size...so that means lots of Marriott studios will be in II inventory and viewable online. I've had good luck with my Marriott Streamside/Vail studio, but I do tend to travel in shoulder season and also to HHI where all the Marriotts are 2 BR size only.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 25, 2013)

Having never traveled to that area, in general, what is the appeal of HHI ? I keep hearing people wanting to go there and its popularity, but not understanding what is the appeal vs say Florida, California or Hawaii. It is a must go to place to vacation at ?

It is quite a distance being on the other coast, so wondering if this is a place I should be on my want to see list ?


----------



## CashEddie (Feb 25, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Having never traveled to that area, in general, what is the appeal of HHI ? I keep hearing people wanting to go there and its popularity, but not understanding what is the appeal vs say Florida, California or Hawaii. It is a must go to place to vacation at ?
> 
> It is quite a distance being on the other coast, so wondering if this is a place I should be on my want to see list ?



Quad, 

Check out my post here, which I give a good description of HHI as it compares to other beach resort towns on the east coast. 

EDIT:  Aside from the things I point out, I think the biggest appeal, and why its such a hard trade for summer months, is that its a driveable destination for about half the country.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 25, 2013)

I think CashEddie describes Myrtle Beach vs HHI very well indeed. But I'm not too sure this will answer the question of why one would go to either from western Canada. For my money, if I lived on the west coast of Canada or USA I'd frequent all the Hawaiian islands and also the Pacific coast of Mexico for beach-time and fun in the sun. JMHO of course.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 25, 2013)

CashEddie said:


> Quad,
> 
> Check out my post here, which I give a good description of HHI as it compares to other beach resort towns on the east coast.
> 
> EDIT:  Aside from the things I point out, I think the biggest appeal, and why its such a hard trade for summer months, is that its a driveable destination for about half the country.



Hmm great post. Thank you


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 25, 2013)

Carol C said:


> I think CashEddie describes Myrtle Beach vs HHI very well indeed. But I'm not too sure this will answer the question of why one would go to either from western Canada. For my money, if I lived on the west coast of Canada or USA I'd frequent all the Hawaiian islands and also the Pacific coast of Mexico for beach-time and fun in the sun. JMHO of course.



That was kind of my question too. If we have Hawaii 6-7 hours away, is it worth it to go to all the way to HHI ? I'm having that debate now with going to Aruba or not this summer instead of going back to Hawaii ? Aruba is a 11 hr flight and thinking it would be easier to just go to Hawaii. 

There was a discussion of the Grande Luxxe in Playa Del Carmen and thinking that would be nice as well....choices choices choices. Boy this habit is getting expensive lol


----------



## EKniager (Feb 26, 2013)

We used to go to HI as our "go to" island vacation.  Eventually, the long flights and expenses wore us down.  Buying a TS on Aruba has been an acceptable substitute, abeit not an equivalent to Kapalua, Princeville or Manele/Koele.   But... if I lived in Western Canada, I would never see the need to visit Aruba.  IMO, any island in Hawaii beats Aruba when you consider the distance.

WRT Hilton Head, it is classier than MB , drivable for us, and it has been easy to trade our studio for a 2-BR there.  I'm trying to think of something on the WC that feels like HHI.  It is unique and something you may want to try at least once in combination with overnights in Charleston and Savannah.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree.  While I wouldn't fly from the West Coast to spend a week in Hilton Head, you might want to consider adding a week if you are staying in Orlando or some other south eastern area within a 4-6 hour drive.  Unless you really like HOT or have to travel in the summer, I recommend visiting April-early May or October.  November through March isn't bad either and you will usually end up with some time in the 70's but you can have some chilly weather too during the week.

I wish Hawaii wasn't so darn far from the East Coast.


----------



## kyfonky (Feb 26, 2013)

*Grande vista or Grand Chateau?*

Based on your experiences, what would pull a better trading from a "studio efficiency": Grande Vista  or Grand Chateau?

I'm planning to buy Marriot, but not sure whether a Grande Vista or Grand Chateau is better in terms of trading power. I'm actually not sure if a 1BR at those resorts can pull a week at Newport Beach or Villas Doral, as those resorts are all 2BR's. I'm not thinking in holiday/premium weeks, but from August to December.

Another option would be Timber Lodge Platinum Summer; how good trading power it might have?

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## infamazz (Feb 26, 2013)

EKniager said:


> I'm hoping it will change as the year goes on, but it has been a disappointment that my MSU platinum lock-off bedroom is only showing "efficiencies" for December 2013.  Years past, we were able to get 1- (master) or 2- bedroom units via that trade.  It will be interesting to see if that is a result of the not-so-new-anymore points thing or just a temporary lack of inventory.  (Week #21- Harbour Point is getting the 1-bedroom master, though.)



Keep at it. I just exchanged my May 2013 MSU studio reservation for a MSU 2-BR during the same week. I was losing hope that I'd be able to get such a great upgrade, but it worked out.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 26, 2013)

EKniager said:


> We used to go to HI as our "go to" island vacation.  Eventually, the long flights and expenses wore us down.  Buying a TS on Aruba has been an acceptable substitute, abeit not an equivalent to Kapalua, Princeville or Manele/Koele.   But... if I lived in Western Canada, I would never see the need to visit Aruba.  IMO, any island in Hawaii beats Aruba when you consider the distance.
> 
> WRT Hilton Head, it is classier than MB , drivable for us, and it has been easy to trade our studio for a 2-BR there.  I'm trying to think of something on the WC that feels like HHI.  It is unique and something you may want to try at least once in combination with overnights in Charleston and Savannah.





tschwa2 said:


> I agree.  While I wouldn't fly from the West Coast to spend a week in Hilton Head, you might want to consider adding a week if you are staying in Orlando or some other south eastern area within a 4-6 hour drive.  Unless you really like HOT or have to travel in the summer, I recommend visiting April-early May or October.  November through March isn't bad either and you will usually end up with some time in the 70's but you can have some chilly weather too during the week.
> 
> I wish Hawaii wasn't so darn far from the East Coast.



Thanks, good to know. I had two weeks reserved in Aruba, but the two weeks I reserved for my sister at the Westin Kaanapali might become available as they might not be able to go. Debating which one to cancel if I had to, but from what you are saying, might be better to skip Aruba and keep Maui  

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ScubaKat (May 10, 2013)

Why is my Marriott platinum studio not seeing MGO checking in this weekend but my cancellation week from Starwood 1BR is?  The same studio is seeing Aruba Surf Club 2BRs in September.. 

I thought everything was lifted during flex-change?  I've never seen this before?  Has something changed for searches during flex?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 10, 2013)

ScubaKat said:


> Why is my Marriott platinum studio not seeing MGO checking in this weekend but my cancellation week from Starwood 1BR is?  The same studio is seeing Aruba Surf Club 2BRs in September..
> 
> I thought everything was lifted during flex-change?  I've never seen this before?  Has something changed for searches during flex?



Not everything is lifted during flex. I have seen exceptions. I speculated a month ago that the trading power required during flex is extremely wide instead of lifted altogether. The extremely wide range probably covers well over 99% of inventory so it usually just appears to be restriction free.


----------



## rpgriego (May 11, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> We've made a habit of trading up since our fisrt purchase of a 2 bedroom lockout unit back in 1998. Most of our units are lockouts and I have a good amount of experience trading up. Sometimes it's been studio units for 1 and sometimes 2 bedroom units. Sometimes it's been upgrading a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom unit.
> 
> What I've found over the last decade is that inventory through I.I. can't be counted on. What's an easy exchange for a few years might not be available this year. What wasn't available last year might suddenly pop up this year.
> 
> ...



WOW...  You've clearly spelled out a SMART trading plan?


----------



## vacationcrazy (May 11, 2013)

I recently traded the studio side of my Marriott Grand Chateau for a two bedroom unit at the Royal Islander in Cancun for December 2014. This is not an all inclusive. I was surprised I could do this so far in the future.  I know some people are afraid of going to Mexico, but we love it there and have never had a problem. Looking forward to going again


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 11, 2013)

vacationcrazy said:


> I recently traded the studio side of my Marriott Grand Chateau for a two bedroom unit at the Royal Islander in Cancun for December 2014. This is not an all inclusive. I was surprised I could do this so far in the future.  I know some people are afraid of going to Mexico, but we love it there and have never had a problem. Looking forward to going again



I don't think trading into Cancun in general is that difficult, but good trade.


----------



## MLP (May 29, 2013)

We just traded a platinum MCV (canyon villas) studio for a 1 bedroom at the Surf Club for December 2013.

Not a outstanding trade, but we are  very happy with the II trades we are getting for our Marriott resale week.


----------

